

The codepen/jsfiddle that connects to Google Drive - humpt
http://www.editey.com/

======
xyclos
I see a blank white screen.

edit: loads in safari. firefox and chrome shows nothing.

~~~
humpt
that's weird. I'm using chrome on debian and haven't encountered any issue.

